# silverbow farm cornwall . jan 2013



## muppet (Mar 24, 2013)

bit of an odd one this when I first spotted this it looked like it was still being built
not much left inside from what I can tell it was a bed and breakfast 
anyway on with the pics




































thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Apr 5, 2013)

Very strange. Strange to see a new house in this stage. Wonder how it came to be in this state.


----------



## gingrove (Apr 5, 2013)

Maybe the planners decided that they didn't like the extension on the back? just a guess


----------



## muppet (Apr 5, 2013)

I did try to find out why the house is in this state but no luck


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol, looks mint from the front! Love it! Cheers for sharing


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 7, 2013)

Totally bizzarre


----------



## Bones out (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe Michael Carroll had it?


----------



## astraboy21 (Apr 15, 2013)

where abouts is the location , looks like alot of land with the property , would love to know more about it


----------



## PositiveSmile (Apr 21, 2013)

muppet said:


> bit of an odd one this when I first spotted this it looked like it was still being built
> not much left inside from what I can tell it was a bed and breakfast
> anyway on with the pics
> 
> ...




Hello there, I am new to this website , Where about in Cornwall is this house ? your right it looks like is still being build, but at the same time it looks like it is falling down thank you ,


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2013)

Strange,whats going on??


----------



## muppet (Apr 22, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Strange,whats going on??



tis an odd one I couldn't find anything about it


----------



## Scaramanger (Jul 18, 2013)

Mystery explained http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/40...-destroying-his-former-home-with-a-JCB-digger

Think they have even stolen your pics...


----------



## muppet (Jul 18, 2013)

need to send them a bill me thinks


----------



## UrbanVisitor (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome find!


----------



## LazzaB (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't get the ironing board on the landing - must have power to the property!


----------

